# Rainy snakey weekend



## its_virgil (Jan 25, 2021)

64 sierra prairie rattlesnake blanks off to a new home.


Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## TonyL (Jan 25, 2021)

Awesome work...I am the beneficiary of several.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jan 25, 2021)

Wow! We didn’t get that much rain down this way. Ha Ha. It was a drizzly gloomy one. You have been busy. Nice work.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 25, 2021)

Kenny Durrant said:


> Wow! We didn’t get that much rain down this way. Ha Ha. It was a drizzly gloomy one. You have been busy. Nice work.


Cold and drizzle but a nice rain after midnight. Thanks Kenny.


----------



## gimpy (Jan 27, 2021)

Good day Don,
Verry nicce, do you
sell them


----------

